# UKC Show In Richmond Ky



## Doggroomer812 (May 4, 2011)

*show*

Do you know what class the MC Stds are in? I'm trying to find enough CH's to get grand points. There was supposed to be enough today in Dayton, and they didn't show :-(.


----------



## Liafast (Apr 9, 2011)

I have a champion m/c that I am bringing....I am in the process of grooming her to go to Dayton tomorrow...are you going back tomorrow. Did we meet last year at Hamilton?


----------



## Doggroomer812 (May 4, 2011)

*Dayton*

Yup we will be back tomorrow for both Shows! Hues we met in Hamilton last year... You will have to see how big jack is,,, he really grew up!


----------



## Liafast (Apr 9, 2011)

Cool...I am bringing Tootsie....I entered Toots in the Richmond show...Are you coming down to Richmond?


----------



## 3dogs (Nov 3, 2010)

UKC Standard Poodles are in the "Sporting" Group. A very tough Group at that. Toy/Mini in the Companion Group.


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Actually, standard poodles are in the Gundog group.  They don't have a sporting group, but Gundog is the same as sporting.

by the way, the UKC changed the standard poodle standard a year ago to put more emphasis on function. It's an interesting read:
http://www.ukcdogs.com/Web.nsf/Breeds/GunDog/StandardPoodle06012012


----------

